

Overlapping phrases used in Page and Zuckerberg's comments - kylelibra
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mv06t60fV9YclwHzFmDOEk2wGGBj-jd5od7cS-I-d6E/preview?sle=true

======
e3pi
There it is again, been seeing this script parroted refrain all day:

"direct access"

Anyone guess what this carefully crafted ambiguity is suppose to allow?

